# Maybe a roller-coaster...



## Laminak (Apr 10, 2013)

I made this project for my next layout... 
Only very short trains can run on it (one small engine and one or two freightcars).
Did anyone make this kind of layout ? 
Thanks for your help !

Roller-coaster


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Many people have an over and under figure 8 layout. 

How well it works will depend on the actual size (your picture has no dimensions) and the type and height of the locomotive. 

In this case, you could just leave it flat and put a 90 degree "crossing" in the center, since you already seem ok with short trains. 

Greg


----------



## Laminak (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks Greg !
It's a very good idea. I'm working on it;
My layout is very small : 5' x 10'.
Infortunely, my garden is the private property of my big funny dog.
So I built my layout inside ... 

Idea #2


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you run a true 5' diameter curve? The 5' measurement is from the center of the rails, so your space needs to be about 5' 8" or so giving you clearance on the outside of the circle. 

Also in that space you could eventually put switches to connect the loops in the shape of an oval, it would take 4 switches though. 

Greg


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It is a nice simple design idea that many people have done at some stage but there are a few fundamental points. A garden railway ideally works well with a


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd strongly suggest going with the crossover - either the 90 degree, or the 30 degree instead of the climb. Might want to look at my 'pizza pile-up' thread; that design gets you a mainline run of 36 feet in 9x9 feet.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

How are you Ol Bandit! 
Been hidin up in them thar hills!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

was it the water mark?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 11 Apr 2013 10:48 PM 
was it the water mark?

Among other things, yes! Could be mistaken though. A man can't be too careful around these parts









Andrew


----------



## Laminak (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you guys !
Now I'm going to build my layout.
Very busy weeks in sight.
See you later...


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Had to come out from them boulders eventually. Eatin buzzard gizzards for way too long!


----------



## Laminak (Apr 10, 2013)

*lol !*


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Laminak on 12 Apr 2013 12:41 AM 







*lol !*








King of the hill! lol


----------



## Laminak (Apr 10, 2013)




----------

